
Roll Call Votes of CityCouncil. Compiling Understandable/easytoread Table/Chart? - theszak
How might the Roll Call Votes of Boston City Council be compiled in an easy to read&#x2F;understandable table&#x2F;chart ?... from data at
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cityofboston.gov&#x2F;cityclerk&#x2F;rollcall&#x2F;
======
LarryMade2
Date, Docket #, Brief Description, Vote, Supervisor

allow for multiple-duplicates of dockets

Make the table columns sortable/filterable

edit -> adjusted field order for better relevance

